# Audi RS 5 Cabriolet Leaked in Wake of Audi Patent Filing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi recently filed patent photos of the upcoming RS 5 Cabriolet. Intel has been saying for a while that a drop-top version of the RS 5 was on the way and the photos reveal a car that is entirely expected... RS 5 below the belt and a roof treatment identical to that of the S5 Cabriolet.

Originally the RS 5 Coupe was set for a Detroit debut but since it dropped early at Frankfurt, we expect an RS 5 to follow within six months... think L.A., Detroit or most likely Geneva.

Check out the rest of the photos below.


----------

